# Heading for HRBT for Light Line Fishing on Nov 19 (Fri)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Finally, I am heading for HRBT for the first light line fishing this Friday (Nov 19).
Anyone fishing on Friday night? I will be using a typical LM rod with 12 lb test mono line. Should I use 15 lb test mono? I bought some weighted swimm bait (3-4").

Any tips? I will stop by BassPro in Hampton around 2 PM.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

sounds good to me should be some stripers bitting:fishing:how bout let us know how you did or do......


----------



## forrest gump (Jun 6, 2006)

ComeOnFish said:


> Finally, I am heading for HRBT for the first light line fishing this Friday (Nov 19).
> Anyone fishing on Friday night? I will be using a typical LM rod with 12 lb test mono line. Should I use 15 lb test mono? I bought some weighted swimm bait (3-4").
> 
> Any tips? I will stop by BassPro in Hampton around 2 PM.
> ...


Switch to braid. Forrest


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

forrest gump said:


> Switch to braid. Forrest


Thanks, I will bring bring spare spools with the braided

Joe


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

Joe, 

What time are you fishing the light line Friday night?


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Joe, 

Give me a call when you are on your way down. I've got a special treat for you, in the form of night fishing. Bring all your lights! I'll call Jerry and a few others and we can meet up! Cool? ttyl

Jason


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

fishingman88 said:


> Joe,
> 
> What time are you fishing the light line Friday night?


I am not sure of the time and the side of HRBT yet

joe


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

wannabeangler said:


> Joe,
> 
> Give me a call when you are on your way down. I've got a special treat for you, in the form of night fishing. Bring all your lights! I'll call Jerry and a few others and we can meet up! Cool? ttyl
> 
> Jason


Jason,
I will bring some LED lights for bow and stern and wear a head LED light. Also bring lures for Specks, Red just in case.

I am bringing a jar of Kimchi and Soju for Jerry. Actually I want to treat you guys and Jerry's girl friend on Friday or Saturday evening. I am planning to fish CBBT for tog on Saturday)

I will give you a call this evening.

joe


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Jason,

It looks (as of now) it will be windy on both Friday and Saturday. I will be there as long as it doesn't rain. If the wind is too strong I will fish in the inlets if possible
joe


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

ComeOnFish said:


> Jason,
> 
> It looks (as of now) it will be windy on both Friday and Saturday. I will be there as long as it doesn't rain. If the wind is too strong I will fish in the inlets if possible
> joe


There's been some awesome reports coming from Rudee Inlet lately. Specks and pups. That's where I'll be Friday night.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I just got home and I am preparing tackles and lures. Certainly I will bring some lures for spcek and Puppy just in case of change of the plan


joe


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Finally I am leaving at 8:52 AM. The weather looks real good tonight.

joe


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Who cares about the wind? Not me! Got a sheltered spot that produces! I just spoke to you, but had to post anyways. I'll show you later today.


----------

